# MORELS 2016



## trahn008

Yep.. That time of the year.. Looking forward to getting out with the little ones. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## rippers

I'm stalking you on both sites, Trahn. Possible March blacks in SWPA.


----------



## trahn008

Rippers, maybe some March morels in SWPA but I'm going to say April 10-15 local for me in NEPA. All the years I've been picking morels only one year I picked them in March in PA. but you know, as well anything can happen. Good hearing from you rip....Happy Hunting!!


----------



## dirtysquared

The woods are starting to show signs of life here in Washington county. I'm getting really excited for this season.


----------



## rippers

Washington is worth checking, now, Dirty. A friend of mine found yellows in Saltsburg today. 

Trahn, this is looking a lot like 2012. Imo not a good thing. Possible snow this wknd and a big freeze forecasted first week of April. In my limited experience, early starts equal lousy years. Perhaps the coming cold will hold off the north facing slopes until end April and produce nice yields. Happy hunting with the youngins.


----------



## trahn008

I agree rip. When you get that early warm up the sclerotium starts to release energy (which causes moisture to form), then you get the freeze up and they abort and don't fruit. Just like the fruit trees when you get a early warm up they bud and frost hits and you lose all your flowers. Early isn't never really good unless you say warm, but that never really happens.


----------



## trahn008




----------



## jdk32581

Trahn

Is that your find? When? What county ?


----------



## trahn008

jdk...... yes, 2015, schuylkill. Just trying to see if Pickins is still with us. Just Bait!!!!


----------



## flatfoot

nice


----------



## a_fuhs

I think we are gonna do fine this year. That little heat wave wasn't even enough for the green to arrive in the woods. My aspen trees and forsynthia the only ones that o
Piped leaves. Trahn: great analogy on how they get harmed like fruit trees. Spot on !


----------



## rippers

Pickins not taking the bait?

This weather is amazingly similar to 2007 in regards to March and forecasted April and similar to 2012 in regards to generally mild and early start. Unfortunately, 2007 and 2012 were my worst two years for morel finds. I hope you're right a.fuhs but I'm thinking the scientific explanation Trahn gave is gonna take the gold. 

... But I love spring regardless!


----------



## surfdamost

Anyone in Bucks/Montgomery counties finding anything yet? I went looking today at 2 of my favorite spots but found nothing. I thought the warm weather we had a few days in a row and then the rain might have popped them up early....


----------



## thenatureboy

The blacks are up my buddy found some with snow on the ground first time in awhile found march/early aprils. Now the weather will definitely stunt them but I'm going out today to check my black spots. Happy hunting.


----------



## dirtysquared

I did take a stroll through the woods yesterday, the ground here was really dry and the temps dropped really bad overnight. The forecast for the next week isn't looking too good for us here in Washington county at all. My spots are at least a few weeks out, hiding from past experiences. 

Anybody else checked anything out?


----------



## moeferg

found some last night again, but left a few. looks like cold and snow this weekend. I guess I should get them now?


----------



## trahn008

Blacks are up local found a lot of small ones larges being about 3inches left to grow. Next week with a shot of rain they should be really on. Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Going out Wednesday in clarion county to look should be up by then


----------



## morelkingz

https://instagram.com/p/BESNQkbK8gn/ Follow me and tag me in the photo and I'll post it on my account


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Went to one spot yesterday didn't see any tho by Saturday tho


----------



## yergaderga

Anyone found any in Cumberland county before? Our spot hasn't produced for years and everyone's posted the crap out of everywhere else.


----------

